# Is there a replacement for em0 driver ?



## bookwormep (Dec 12, 2018)

I have been testing FreeBSD-12.0 for a while now on an old Pentium 4 with D865GBF motherboard. Not much luck with interface configuration of the em0 driver and interface.
Is there an alternative driver and interface that could be used instead?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2018)

What's the exact type of the network interface? And why isn't em(4) working for you? The em(4) driver has been around since 4.0 but had some major restructuring for 12.0. There could still be some bugs. And the best way forward would be to report the issues so the bugs can actually be fixed.


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 13, 2018)

I have used DHCP and SYNCDHCP on the test installations.
Also, used the bsdinstaller on FreeBSD installations in the past,
that auto-configure "em".

There is a Bugzilla Report id?=229432 that includes a workaround. I tried to use this on a shell prompt, but after
typing this, (as Read-Only) it would not change (save)
those edits.

Finally, I almost always use dual-booting, so maybe that could
interfere in some undesirable way.


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 13, 2018)

I have been reporting issues on the mailing lists, and discussing some workarounds on this Forum.

Edit: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pentium-4-northwood-not-testing-and-etc.68605/ 
and
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/when-will-be-good-time-to-install-freebsd-12.67658/

Alas, 32-bit processors could be sailing off into the Sea of Legacy, after all....


----------

